# M-DROL! yay or nay?



## JP16 (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this? if so let me know! thanks


----------



## nni (Jul 5, 2009)

if im not mistaken it is a superdrol clone which would make it an active steroid.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

_*NAY*_,
I did a cycle of mdrol at 10, 20, 20, 30 and I got a really beautiful set of gyno titties. Stay away from it. The fucking sides are NOT worth it. Took me forever to get rid of it and it pissed me off more because the liver support (did I mention back cramps?), the pct and the added pct because of the gyno summed up more than the mdrol itself. 
On the other hand, I did it while bulking and put on almost 20+ lbs. I only lost about 6 lbs off the cycle. It's truly drug-like.  

How old are you? Post your diet. Goals?


----------



## JP16 (Jul 5, 2009)

well, your not gonna like this but im 18, i need to put on 15lbs for WEC but i weight 150, but damn i dont want gyno! i was thinkin inhibit-e as a pct, and my diets pretty clean no fast food only lean shit like chicken, but im planning on doing a 3 week, 10/10/20...so im hoping i wont get anybad sides


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

Youre asking for more problems than you realize. Your body is not yet fully developed. You shouldnt touch the shit until at least, after 23.
You can still make good progress-post the diet-mainly grams of fat, protein and carbs. 

Do what you want, but you are really asking for more problems. Health-wise, gyno can be _just _the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## JP16 (Jul 5, 2009)

i know i understand, but i mean "3 weeks" thats really not shit compared to most people and i personally dont think thats long enough to do any damage?...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2009)

The problem with this is that the way your body takes it will decide the outcome. You dont know. Trust me, is a 50/50 chance of all the bullshit really worth it? Nope. You're way too young. Dont screw with mother nature. It's a losing battle.


----------



## nni (Jul 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> The problem with this is that the way your body takes it will decide the outcome. You dont know. Trust me, is a 50/50 chance of all the bullshit really worth it? Nope. You're way too young. Dont screw with mother nature. It's a losing battle.



yes it can do damage, from a blog  wrote....


Why teenagers shouldn???t use steroids or prohormones.
The point of this post is to explain why teenagers, or more importantly people who are not yet in their mid twenties, should not use steroids.

First off, let???s just lump steroids and prohormones into just being called prohormones. The difference between the two terms is significant to their makers, but not to their users. A steroid is an active hormone that you are ingesting; a prohormone has to undergo conversions in your body to reach the target hormone. This is a major difference for people who create and distribute these compounds, but to the user the results are similar. Prohormones is a term that people use to lighten the image of using steroids. Steroids have a negative connotation to them, most people don???t want to admit to using them, but prohormones do not have this, and people refuse to understand that they are essentially the same.

The first issue is growth. Most teens claim that they are done growing, BS. There is no way to know that you are done growing, the cessation of height growth does not mean that you are done growing. Your body continues to develop in many ways ranging from your endocrine system to your brain. You will run the risk of interrupting this process.

Long term effects of steroids in teens is not known, so your answer ???what will happen???? is a theory. In the short term, you will most likely experience a drop in libido, shrinkage of testicles, possible hair loss and increased aggression. You will also run a major risk of developing gyno. Some doctors have theorized that ??????the major long term side effects from  steroid abuse include liver tumors and cancer, jaundice (yellowish pigmentation of skin, tissues, and body fluids), fluid retention, and high blood pressure. Other steroid side effects include acne shrinking of the testicles, reduced sperm count, infertility, and baldness.??? Still others feel that suppression of the sex hormones during this crucial time could lead to a host of related problems, but the basic idea is that it will stunt and alter your development.

Recent studies have examined steroids on the teenage brain. ???The effects of steroids may last for at least two years, and cause permanent brain changes, the Behavioral Neuroscience study warns.??? Think about that for a second, permanent changes. Here are a few more quotes: ???Long-term steroid users can suffer from mood swings, hallucinations and paranoia, liver damage and high blood pressure as well as increased risk of heart disease, stroke and some types of cancer.??? ???Dr Melloni added: ???Because the developing brain is more adaptable and pliable, steroids could change the trajectory if administered during development.??????

One issue that nobody considers is brain development. Your brain continues developing well until your twenties, the agreed upon range is 25-30. The part of your brain that is still in development is your frontal lobe. ???The frontal lobes are involved in motor function, problem solving, spontaneity, memory, language, initiation, judgment, impulse control, and social and sexual behavior.??? Is this really something that you want to alter? Also consider that the younger you are, the less decision making and logic skills you have. You not see what the big deal is, but in another 10 years, you certainly will. To put it bluntly, you do not yet have the skills to make such a weighty decision.


Basically this is what the entire situation boils down to, you want to gain more muscle, but are you really willing to risk all of the above? You might say that a friend did it, people here may say they did it and had no problems, but how do they know if the long term effects will be felt or not? Simply put, they don???t. People look for major signs to suggest success. My balls didn???t fall off, I don???t have moobs, I can have sex, etc. No one knows what really happened, and likely will not blame an issue 20 years down the road on steroids, but it very well may be connected. To dismiss these risks for the reward is a terrible idea. Chances are that most people will not be making a living off of showing their bodies, so what really is the reward?


(citations not provided, all of this information is readily available, do some research)


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 6, 2009)

JP16 said:


> well, your not gonna like this but im 18, i need to put on 15lbs for WEC but i weight 150, but damn i dont want gyno! i was thinkin inhibit-e as a pct, and my diets pretty clean no fast food only lean shit like chicken, but im planning on doing a 3 week, 10/10/20...so im hoping i wont get anybad sides



At 18 do not even think about it. Even at 10/10/20 the sides will be many. Without proper training and diet it will not work anyways.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2009)

I will add this: my younger brother couldn't have kids quite possibly because of a test cycle he did while in high school. He was 17 years old and didnt know what the hell he was doing. Do I blame this on the AAS...hard to tell, but the doc said it might be associated with it. Now, 4 kids later and about 100,000 bucks in health costs he was able to have kids with my sister in law. However, one was born autistic. Hard to tell whether it was related, but you just dont know.
That being said; I just think that you should wait until you are fully grown to really experience this. 

I waited until now, at 42 years old to start a test cycle. Before i did test, I gained a shitload of mass and competed several times in natty contests-all being unassisted with just supplemental protein, bcaas and creatine.


----------



## Arfur (Apr 5, 2011)

i am 14 years old and took M drol and got puffy nipples not ripped at all but preety strong. do you think i stunted my growth from  a four week cycle?


----------



## hill450 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yea, listen to these guys. Mdrol is the real fuckin' deal for sure, period. The back pumps suck and you have to protect yourself out the ass to even take it and you need some experience first. Also, wait till you get older an then try something milder if you even want to do anything..like Hdrol(which still needs plenty of support supps). Just wait nothing else to be said. If you want to gain just eat like hell and lift heavy.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 6, 2011)

Arfur said:


> i am 14 years old and took M drol and got puffy nipples not ripped at all but preety strong. do you think i stunted my growth from  a four week cycle?



No idea but that definitely wasn't smart man. Could have seriously messed yourself up. I hope you at least took the proper support supps, being 14 I kinda doubt it. How the hell do you get into an oral steroid at 14?? Where are your parents??


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Arfur said:


> i am 14 years old and took M drol and got puffy nipples not ripped at all but preety strong. do you think i stunted my growth from  a four week cycle?


thats really dumb man how the hell did you get superdrol (m-drol) at 14 or what dumb ass gave a kid steroids hope your not screwed up from it, you could be and not even know.


----------



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

im 24 and ended my mdrol cycle short at 2 weeks cuz the sides were terrible


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 8, 2011)

Inhibit-e for pct...that will do about as much as eating three saltine crackers. Come on man, stay away from prohormones at your age, and if there is one to avoid for sure its superdrol


----------

